# Any reports on Brough Reservoir?



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how fishing is at Brough, and how do you catch them there fish? I've never had success there yet.


----------



## GMan (Feb 17, 2009)

My buddy fishes it quite a bit. It's been slow, though. Decent trout(I've seen pics of some 20" fish) but definately not worth a couple of hours work for a fish. Any silver lure seems to work. Fish the steep shorelines and points.


----------



## FlyRx (Jun 10, 2008)

tuffluckdriller - use gats mail


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

FlyRx, ---??gats mail??? :?:


----------

